# Angeln rund um Strasbourg (F)



## Fitti (3. Februar 2007)

Da ich ja nun in Strasbourg wohne, würde ich mich über Tipps und gute Gewässerempfehlungen rund um Strasbourg freuen! Meine Zielfische sind Hecht,Zander und Barsch!!! Danke  :m


----------



## Fitti (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Angeln rund um Strasbourg (F)*

  hat den noch nie jemand grenznah geangelt ;+ , oder fangen die Boardies nur Frösche in Frankreich?


----------



## don_king (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Angeln rund um Strasbourg (F)*

Servus,

ich wohne zwar in Deutschland, bin aber oft in Frankreich angeln.
Direkt in Strasbourg sind natürlich der Hafen und die ganzen Kanäle nicht schlecht. Sehr gut für Zander ist auch der Jachthafen von Offendorf, leider haben das auch schon (viele) Andere herausgefunden.
Im Moment ist aber sowieso Schonzeit, und wie ich kürzlich erfahren habe soll die dieses Jahr bis Juni oder Juli dauern weil massiv Schwarzbarsche besetzt werden. Genaueres weiss ich noch nicht da ich die diesjährige Karte noch nicht geholt habe.

Gruss Stefan


----------



## Fitti (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: Angeln rund um Strasbourg (F)*

Danke Stefan, evtl koennen wir ja mal zusammen losziehen.


----------

